# something that I've been working on



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

self explanatory


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

There's supposed to be 2 attachments with this! p.s. problem solved


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Is that what I think it is? :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

probably it is


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks very good ! I am looking forward to purchasing your lighting components!I must ask how did you light the nacelles? Did you use multiple LEDs or Light Sheet?I have never used Light Sheet ,and I have often wondered about its durability and heat output.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

The nacelles were lit with 12" blue CCFL tubes. The tubes do not get hot, but the power inverter does get hot.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Gorgeous! Fox


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Just think what a really good modeller could do with it.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

*gasp!* It's so... beautiful! By the way, I just wanted to mention to you, the people who are offering lighting kits for the NX-01 are taking *way* too long, therefore, when I finally have money again, I'll be ordering your kit. 

Dan


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Mr. jwrjr!!!
Can you post some MORE pictures of your phase II ?
PLEASE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll have to shoot some more pix. But this one is okay.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

My bad......
I thought that was the phase II .
Beautiful ship !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*OK. James..*



jwrjr said:


> I'll have to shoot some more pix. But this one is okay.


You sold me. Tell me when I can come by and pick one up :wave: 
Lou


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey James, I was wondering if you had any ideas for getting the spotlight to shine out on the registry on the saucer section?


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I used brighter leds to suggest a spotlight. But, as for getting an actual spotlight to show on the hull, I don't know. If somebody figures it out, I hope that he (or she, doesn't matter) shares it with us. I noticed that the locations for the spotlights are already opened in the hull(s).


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautiful! Lights just make a model look real.


----------



## CaptDistraction (Feb 1, 2005)

jwrjr said:


> I used brighter leds to suggest a spotlight. But, as for getting an actual spotlight to show on the hull, I don't know. If somebody figures it out, I hope that he (or she, doesn't matter) shares it with us. I noticed that the locations for the spotlights are already opened in the hull(s).


Probably a combination of bright light + a flat hull finish. Not exactly an accurate combination, but its been done before.

I'll probably do mine in a flat white base, then the "sheen" will come from the pearlescents, however, I hope that whatever flat white is still exposed will hold light better as far as spotlights go.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Welcome aboard, Capt.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

jwrjr said:


> The nacelles were lit with 12" blue CCFL tubes. The tubes do not get hot, but the power inverter does get hot.


I'm still waiting to get this kit in the uk.

you said 12" ccfl's, which means they must run full length of the nacelle?

was it a tight fit?

My nx-01 is on hold until i can get two 6" ccfls for the nacelles (cant get them in the uk), but gonna experiment with led's but i cant get round the problem of the light hard spots and need a way to diffuse the light better.

i can get 12" ccfl kits in the uk so will worth considering a purchase.

i take it you used white ccfls for the primary hull as there should be plenty of room and your led's have resistors to run with a 12vdc power supply ?


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

Cant get short ccfls in Ireland either.
Ordered some from www.elwirecheap.com over 2 weeks ago but still waiting. 2 x 6" blue and 2 x 4" white

I thought ccfls were too bright for the nacelles but putting blue masking tape inside the grills defuses and reduces light. Not sure if helpful using LEDs


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll take one! I have no hope of figuring out how to light it myself.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

James, I've heard of people driving some fiberoptics with a super bright LED. You can focus the output by directing the fiber onto the hull at a pretty severe angle and getting the spotlight effect.
John, If I can do this-
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/voyager.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=726 you can too. SSM's on line builds have tons of info on lighting.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

chunkeymonkey - those nacelles are 17.5" (44.5 cm) long. There is plenty of room. For the primary and secondary hulls I used leds for everything. The results are nice, but it took a lot of wiring.
F91 - I used 16000mcd leds and couldn't get good illumination on the hull. To get the lights on the numbers on the upper saucer surface you would have to use something like fiber optics. There still isn't much room where those spotlights are located.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

James, That's what I think I said. People have used Fiber to get the spotlight effect, I've never tried it, yet.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'll be happy to have the anti-collision strobes, running lights, portal lights, and nacelle lights going. It looks like there's some hope for getting spot lights on the struts, the dorsal neck and the rear half of the saucer (from the spot light points on the forward end of the nacelles), as there are ready locations for these spot lights. I think it's quite a stretch to attempt to duplicate the movie spots as they couldn't do it internally on the shooting miniature either.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Does not suck!


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

The strobes, running lights, and nacelle lights are easy. The tricky part would be the spotlights on the outside of the nacelles.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

ChrisDoll said:


> Does not suck!


Sadly, I usually follow Chris's wit to the letter, but you lost me on this one!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

_Really_ does not suck! _A lot!  _


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

jwjr, check your PM.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

F91 said:


> Sadly, I usually follow Chris's wit to the letter, but you lost me on this one!


I replied after seeing JWJR's pics of his buildup. Ignatz got it right - I was going for the overly-understated compliment - "it doesn't suck". . . "it really, really doesn't suck". It's great to see one of these built up.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I must be losing my touch! It does, indeed, not Suck!


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

F91 said:


> I must be losing my touch! It does, indeed, not Suck!


You're not losing your touch - it's early in the day and we must apply more beer.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Beer, it's not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## rhysweatherley (Feb 24, 2005)

I've been thinking of doing a kind of "warp jump" effect, where the nacelles are normally dim (but still on), and then brighten significantly for the jump, under programmatic control from a PIC. Doing this with LED's and a fader circuit, wouldn't be terribly challenging. But is it possible to adjust the brightness of CCFL's? Or are they either "on" or "off"? In the past, I've just hooked the inverter up to 12VDC and left it at that.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

If you vary the input voltage, the ccfl's can dim and brighten, but there is a threshold and then they are either on or off. They won't fade like an LED.


----------



## rhysweatherley (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks F91. I'll give that a try.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm rather fond of PICs myself. They seem to be better suited than most for light control, especially pulse width modulation. That's how I simulate photon torpedoes.
But that wouldn't be useful for CCFLs. I've seen variable power supplies for CCFLs, but they are more expensive than the fixed-output types.


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

Prosta said:


> Cant get short ccfls in Ireland either.
> Ordered some from www.elwirecheap.com over 2 weeks ago but still waiting. 2 x 6" blue and 2 x 4" white
> 
> I thought ccfls were too bright for the nacelles but putting blue masking tape inside the grills defuses and reduces light. Not sure if helpful using LEDs


Update
www.elwirecheap.com are out of stock and have customs problems on restocking


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

Prosta said:


> Update
> www.elwirecheap.com are out of stock and have customs problems on restocking



prosta, i think i looked at this site a while ago seeing as they had 6" tubes but i think the postage put me off big time.

something like $5 for a ccfl tube and then $40 for p&p.

gonna go their and check.


do ccfl's work off 9v dc with lots of mA ??? perhaps they would be a bit dimmer at lower voltages but like someone said there is a threshold at which the tube will go out.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

chunkeymonkey said:


> something like $5 for a ccfl tube and then $40 for p&p.
> 
> gonna go their and check.



I have just checked the webby and get this:

dual 6" blue ccfl kit $12.50 - good price

p&p to uk $50 - gadzooks, thats crazy price.

i've bought big kits from the usa and usually p&p is around $20-$25.

thats why i didnt buy them before.


----------



## rhysweatherley (Feb 24, 2005)

jwrjr, would it be possible to get a summary of all of the lighting subsystems that are required (nacelles, torpedoes, navigation strobes, spotlights, blink rates, etc)?


----------



## rhysweatherley (Feb 24, 2005)

Never mind. Found the "Refit Lighting" thread over in " Science Fiction and Star Trek Modeling", which has some lists of lighting subsystems in it.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

chunkeymonkey said:


> do ccfl's work off 9v dc with lots of mA ??? perhaps they would be a bit dimmer at lower voltages but like someone said there is a threshold at which the tube will go out.


 I've found that some ccfl's will work at 6v and then get brighter as you increase up to 12v. The ccfl is pretty much out at less than 6v. I guess drivers for the ccfl's may vary but the increased voltage doesn't yeild much of a difference in brightness. Yes, they are ma hogs too. They can run from 250ma - 300 ma each, with some heat.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Those tubes are running at 600 - 900 volts across them. Very little current, but lots of voltage.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thats true, the tubes use very little current, but the inverters are the power hogs.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Underpowering ccfl's can greatly reduce the units lifespan. Overpowering doesn't seem quite so problematic . . . unless you do it until it goes "poooof." LEDs are not as critical -- but I've found that underamping them can also reduce lifespan. Of course, overamping them usually results in a bright flash followed by uninterupted darkness. That, a green spots floating before your eyes.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Steven Coffey said:


> Hey James, I was wondering if you had any ideas for getting the spotlight to shine out on the registry on the saucer section?


Based on my experience with DeBoer's Enterprise -- maybe the bottom, but not on the top. Angle is all wrong. God knows I spent many hours testing different lights, LEDs, fiberoptics etc. Some things just were not meant for mortal men. However, if anyone comes up with an idea, post it quick -- you may be an immortal.

Former Pflugervillian


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I have just checked the webby and get this:
> 
> dual 6" blue ccfl kit $12.50 - good price
> 
> ...


My p&p on dual 6" and dual 4" kits to Ireland came to $12 using USPS


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

Prosta said:


> My p&p on dual 6" and dual 4" kits to Ireland came to $12 using USPS



Thanks prosta, now i realise i was being a silly billy and not checking the different shipping options.

i think i will now place an order for a 6" blue kit and a couple of 4" white kits using usps with no tracking at $12.00.

prosta, you mentioned using blue masking tape as a diffuser for light. is this the same blue tape the guys in the US use (as seen in some piccies), and if so where did you get it ??

have'nt found here in the uk yet.

thanks.


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Thanks prosta, now i realise i was being a silly billy and not checking the different shipping options.
> 
> i think i will now place an order for a 6" blue kit and a couple of 4" white kits using usps with no tracking at $12.00.
> 
> ...


Found it in either B&Q or another DIY place here called Atlantic. Brand is Duck 14 day clean masking tape.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

thanks for the info prosta, will look out for it.


do you ever use the sfm:uk site?


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

more pictures


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Oooooooh!!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to start looking through my saved links. I know someone got the spolights to work right with an AMT/Ertl Refit, so it should be possible in this monster. I think they said they used some specially focused LEDs made for railroad modellers.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's one that tried spots...

http://www.culttvman.com/dave_hackett_s_bandai_enterpri.html


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Interesting approach that he takes to get spotlights.


----------



## rhysweatherley (Feb 24, 2005)

jwrjr, I'm curious as to why you used a bazillion LED's for the saucer windows, rather than a white CCFL or two?


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Over on Cult's site there's an old AMT/Ertl model done by Kyu-Woong Lee.

Kyu-Woong Lee's Movie Enterprise 1701 

It might be helpfull in trying to do the hull spotlights. Darn good job too!! ... made me humble.


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

That's the ticket to immortality friends ! Model train lensed bulbs produce the spotlight effect ~! That's what I'm doing right now.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Answer to rhysweatherley - with the exception of the windows on the saucer rim, I used one led per window. They add up quickly.
I would have answered quicker, but I've been fighting hard-drive crashes (plural). I think that the problem is solved now (tempting fate).


----------



## aj ramos (May 27, 2005)

Hey Buddy You Were Right, It Turned Out Very Nice. Let Me Know What You Used To Paint The Main Hull With. Tc

Aj Ramos


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

The overall color that I used was Testors Campflage grey (FS 36640, I think). It looks a bit darker in persol, but photographs nearly white.


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> Here's one that tried spots...
> 
> http://www.culttvman.com/dave_hackett_s_bandai_enterpri.html


It was a royal pain in the ass to get those spots to look like that. I was pretty limited by the amount of space in the nacelle. With the PL kit, there should be no reason why you can't get a good spotlight. Eled.com has 4000 mcd 5mm white leds that should pull a good spotlight. One thing I learned early on is too narrow a viewing angle on the leds will do some wacky things to the light pattern. I thought narrowing the light path would give a sharper more focused spot. Wrong. Check out what happened. See the purple halo? Stick with 20 degree leds and avoid this problem.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Try these folks for your CCFL's

http://www.svc.com/v12inch2ccflkits.html


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

jwrjr said:


> The nacelles were lit with 12" blue CCFL tubes. The tubes do not get hot, but the power inverter does get hot.


I've seen different CCFL's around at places like Murray's, Pep Boys, and CompUSA.
They usually go for $18.00 each for the 12in tubes at the car places, and I've seen a two-pack set of 12in tubes for $15.00 at CompUSA. Is this about as good of a price as what you can expect, or can you get better prices some where on line?

I've seen the 'white' micros at WF a few years ago, and instead of getting the standard 'blue', I'd like to get white and gel them myself.
Besides I heard Mr. Andrew Probert himself say that the nacelles are supposed to glow purple.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

15$ for dual 12 inches is pretty good but if they have the inverter too, that's great.


----------



## nickyturner5000 (Jun 1, 2003)

Anyone wantint bright 5mm white LED`s should try, 

shop.dotlight.de

they do a pack of 50 with suitable resistors, and they are 12v.
these are what i am going to be using throughout the model, including the spots.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I just bought a couple of pairs of 12" CCFLs with inverter for $5.99 (per set) from an online computer store called SVC.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Those 12" CCFL's from SVC work nicely. Best price on the net that I have seen.

Jack


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Last night I ordered my 4 12 inch CCfl's from SVC and should get them next week some time I hope? too bad they only had the 6 inch in purple only, but at the price they were asking I could not resist. Better than the ones being offered at Fiber Optic which were not bad.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Their kits are cheaper than many others' inverters. So, buy the kit, discard the wrong-colored tubes, and replace them with the tubes that you want.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi have already done that JWRJR. my refit will finally get done after a month of not doing much to it. And breaking my first 2 CCfl's due to my own stupidity.


AZbuilder
John Davis


----------

